# Panneau interdit après boot sur installation Mojave



## rakam47 (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,  

Voilà je me lance dans le Hackintosh, voici ma config : 

- Boitié Thermalteck p3 blanc. 
- Alim 650w Corsair
- Carte mère asus Prime Z-370P 
- Ram 16go en ddr 4 2666MHz Corsair Vengence
- Processeur 8600K dernière génération (Overcklocable mais pas fait)
- Ventirad B-Quiet
- Carte graphique Nvidia 1080

J’ai suivi toutes la procédure pour créer la clef usb bootable Mojave.

Concernant les paramètres du Bios, je ne suis pas sûr de mettre ce qu’il faut (je ne m’y connaît pas trop). Et donc quand je fais save and exit et que je relance en sélectionnant la clef usb UEFI, je sélectionne install MacOS Mojave, la pomme s’affiche, la petite barre en dessous avance et d’un coup, panneau interdit blanc. 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire j’ai essayé de déconnecter la 1080 et de passer directement par le hdmi de Cm mais pareil rien ne fais. 

Un avis ? Conseil ? 

Merci par avance, 
Alex


----------



## edenpulse (12 Avril 2019)

As-tu installé Clover sur la clé usb? Quel tuto à tu suivi?
la 1080 n'est pas supportée par Mojave.


----------



## ntx (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu ce problème lais je suis connecté sur l'IGPU. Dans ce cas, si tu es sous Clover, avant de démarrer l'OS tu dois aller dans les paramètres et cocher 'Inject Intel'. Tu dois avoir des options équivalentes pour les cartes NVidia ou AMD.


----------



## rakam47 (12 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir  et merci pour vos réponses 
J’ai utilisé unibeast et ce tuto : https://www.passtech.fr/hackintosh/installation-hackintosh/

Visiblement ils disent que ça fonctionne,  vous avez des avis ?? 

Merci
Alex


----------



## edenpulse (13 Avril 2019)

Mieux vaut éviter la méthode unibeast/multibeast si tu veux avoir un hackintosh stable et upgradable sans avoir peur.
https://hackintosh.gitbook.io/-r-hackintosh-vanilla-desktop-guide/ est un excellent guide, https://hackintosher.com/ propose aussi de bons tutos.
(ton tutoriel date de 2017, pas très à jour)


----------



## rakam47 (14 Juin 2019)

Bonjour et désolé pour la réponse tardive, pas mal d'occupation ces temps ci.

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour la réponse et l'aide !! 
J'ai réussi en suivant un tuto avec clover. Tout fonctionne visiblement bien, j'ai deux petits soucis qui persiste :

- Quand je change le boot priority et que je passe du coup uefi os sur lequel est installé mojave je tombe sur un boot manager clover. Je n'arrive à booter hors clef Usb d'installation. 
- Deuxième petit souci que je n'arrive pas à régler c'est le support de ma carte wifi/BT elle n'est pas détectée.

Sinon ma gtx1080 est bien la, les pilotes NVIDIA sont installé c'est top !! 

Hâte de pouvoir profiter pleinement se ma machine et d'installer logic


----------



## ntx (14 Juin 2019)

Il faut copier le répertoire EFI de ta clé USB sur la partition EFI de ton Hack.
Dans les réglages du BIOS est-ce que tu vois ton DD interne ?


----------



## rakam47 (14 Juin 2019)

Comment ça ?? 
Oui je le vois c'est écris uefi os


----------



## rakam47 (14 Juin 2019)

Non je viens d'essayer plein de truc et impossible de booter sans la clef Usb avec d'installation.


----------



## rakam47 (15 Juin 2019)

Je ne vois pas non plus mon cpu dans "à propos de ce mac" je ne sais pas si cela est lié.


----------



## ntx (18 Juin 2019)

Quand tu formates ton DD interne pour installer un hackintosh, tu dois avoir deux partitions : une nommée EFI et l'autre sur laquelle tu as installé ton OS.
Une fois l'installation de l'OS terminée, il faut ouvrir la partition EFI de ton DD et y copie le contenu de la partition EFI de ta clé d'installation.
Pour monter et ouvrir les partitions EFI, tu peux utiliser Clover.
Pour paramétrer les informations sur ton Mac, idem, utilises Clover.


----------

